# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Столовые приборы.

## Ars_Moriendi

Всем здравия!
Не знаю, по теме или нет, но всяко вопрос, на который не нашел ответа. Почему кришнаиты (вайшнавы) не едят вилкой и ножом? Столкнулся с сим, когда брат отказался есть вилкой, но ничего вразумительного не объяснил. Буду признателен за ответ.

----------


## Nikunja Nivasini d.d.

Я тоже не встречала достаточно веских обоснований против вилок, поэтому спокойно ем вилкой. По поводу вилки и ножа, то в этом случае есть приходится левой рукой, а она по Ведам не чиста, но тоже не вижу причины в наших условиях и при наших традициях при необходимости не пользоваться столовыми приборами. Например, голубцы или лазанью я плохо представляю без ножа и вилки, поэтому пользуюсь и ребенок у меня научен пользоваться приборами. Я не претендую на абсолютное мнение, но страшного ничего не вижу в столовых приборах.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

вилка и нож -это скорее оружие , чем столовый прибор , а воевать с прасадом --лучше не надо.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Вилкой и ножом в повседневье едят только аристократы. 

К слову, насчёт "нечистоты" левой руки - правильней говорить, что левая представляет пассивную ("женскую") часть природы.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Женщины то как раз намного активнее чем мужчины --он на диване а она все по дому крутится весь день

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> вилка и нож -это скорее оружие , чем столовый прибор , а воевать с прасадом --лучше не надо.


Ну, про нож, я еще могу согласиться, но вот с вилкой - увольте... Единственное упоминание о нежелательном применении данных (я настаиваю) столовых приборов, это было про поминки. Там поверье, что "ножом и вилкой, как словно в покойного тычешь". Но раз кришнаиты и так вегетарианцы, то данная теория отпадает.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Вилкой и ножом в повседневье едят только аристократы.


Я не говорю, про постоянное использование этих приборов в паре, я к тому, что брат отказался от вилки даже в тех случаях, когда можно обойтись и без ножа.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вообще в вайшнавской культуре принято есть, используя естественные приспособления для этого - руки. В некоторых храмах, особенно в Индии именно так и делают. Но учитывая нашу годами сформированную привычку, в храмах за пределами Индии преданные пользуются ложками. То, что мы едим, называется прасадом, то есть пищей освященной Богом. К ней нужно относиться с почтением. Поэтому в данном случае если выбирать между ложкой или вилкой, то первая более почтительный инструмент для освященной пищи, в то время как вилкой и ножом насаживают, колют, режут и т.д. Это не самое лучшее. Поэтому между меньшей или большей уступкой, вайшнавы выбирают меньшую, хотя в идеале еда руками имеет много преимуществ даже с точки зрения здоровья. Но это отдельная тема.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Когда человек ест руками, пища лучше усваивается. Усваиваться - значит становиться "своей". Если мы касаемся пищи рукой, она становится "своей", то есть тело, как живой механизм, уже включает процесс усвоения на уровне взгляда, вдыхания запаха пищи и касания. Наше биополе (в том числе идущее из пальцев рук) помогает этому процессу. В то время как вилка или ложка являются мертвым посредником между телом и пищей. Так же использование рук исключает вариант, что человек может съесть что-то горячее и обжечься, т.к. рука чувствует температуру, а ложка - нет. В Ведической культуре все очень практично. Я даже слышал, что банановые листья, с которых традиционно принято есть, при попадании на них горячей пищи, тоже из себя что-то выделяют полезное для усвоения пищи. Потом это банановый лист просто выбрасывается на съедение коровам. Так происходит полная утилизация и посуду мыть не надо. Повторить это в западных "культурных" странах не представляется возможным.

----------


## Кевала даси

> Всем здравия!
> Не знаю, по теме или нет, но всяко вопрос, на который не нашел ответа. Почему кришнаиты (вайшнавы) не едят вилкой и ножом? Столкнулся с сим, когда брат отказался есть вилкой, но ничего вразумительного не объяснил. Буду признателен за ответ.


В шастрах нет ничего против ножа и вилки, так что, ешьте спокойно!

----------


## Любовь Хрипливая

Острые предметы направленные на биополе человека могут повредить его, ну а в рот в тем более))

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Вилки придумали лет двести назад именно для мяса 
Что интересно за блюда которые можно есть только вилкой -мне такие не известны 
Вилка это вариант трезубца Шивы -по этому для вайшнавов она неприемлема 
В Хари Бхакти виласе возможно есть описание правил почитания прасада 
Есть вилкой и ножом -это очевидно в невежестве и страсти и является оскорблением

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Думаю, тут надо в первую очередь смотреть на ощущения едящего. Мне вот, например, противно (=повышается тамас), когда на руках жирно или липко. Ну дискомфортно кому-то с вилкой, даже если прямых запретов нет - так зачем человеку плохие мысли во время еды?

----------


## Геннадий

Причин есть руками две: 
это аскетично (чем меньше вещей тем лучше) 
и это помогает пищеварению (не съешь горячее, включаем осязание в процесс).

Кстати слышал в какой то лекции что брахманы едят пачкая в пище лишь первые фаланги пальцев (кончики).

P.s. А еще так вкушал Шрила Прабхупада. :-)

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> В шастрах нет ничего против ножа и вилки, так что, ешьте спокойно!


В итоге это самый компетентный ответ из тех, что звучали выше. Все остальное домыслы, предположения, собственные догадки и ощущения. 

К тому же вилка была известна куда более раньше, нежели 200 лет назад: "Впервые вилка упоминается на Ближнем Востоке в IX веке." http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C2%E8%...E8%E1%EE%F0%29

Что касается вопроса - "не съешь горячее", "человек может съесть что-то горячее и обжечься" - то здесь, на мой взгляд, суждение несколько ошибочно, ибо восприятие температуры руками и ртом отличаются в разы и то, что вы можете взять руками не почувствуете ожогов, не обязательно не вызовет ожогов (дискомфорта) при попадании в рот.

----------


## Кевала даси

Все доводы против вилок не подтверждены шастрами или Шрилой Прабхупадой. Так что эти убеждения - просто личное мнение конкретных преданных. Сама ем и руками и вилками с ложками. Не вижу причин для споров.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Острые предметы направленные на биополе человека могут повредить его


Торсунов О.Г того же мнения.
А вилка походу и правда Кали-южное изобретение. Тему подняли, спасибо. Раньше вилкой ел иногда.

----------


## Геннадий

> Все доводы против вилок не подтверждены шастрами или Шрилой Прабхупадой


В шастрах много про какие глупости изобретенные в кали югу не написано, что ж теперь принимать их?
И личный пример Шрилы Прабхупады разве не является подтверждением?

В кали югу все перевернуто с ног на голову. Люди считают дикарями тех кто ест руками. А сами протыкают тонкое тело суя в рот острые железки.
Осязание пищи руками — важная часть пищеварения, и дело не только в горячей пище. Это и Враджендра Кумар писал уже. 

И вообще, нож и вилка это мясоедные инструменты.

----------


## Кевала даси

> В шастрах много про какие глупости изобретенные в кали югу не написано, что ж теперь принимать их?
> И личный пример Шрилы Прабхупады разве не является подтверждением?
> В кали югу все перевернуто с ног на голову. Люди считают дикарями тех кто ест руками. А сами протыкают тонкое тело суя в рот острые железки.
> Осязание пищи руками — важная часть пищеварения, и дело не только в горячей пище. Это и Враджендра Кумар писал уже. 
> И вообще, нож и вилка это мясоедные инструменты.


Я не против такой точки зрения, но это всего лишь Ваша (или чья то еще) точка зрения, не более.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Я не против такой точки зрения, но это всего лишь Ваша (или чья то еще) точка зрения, не более.


Не только.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> В шастрах много про какие глупости изобретенные в кали югу не написано, что ж теперь принимать их?


А что же Вы не откажитесь от компьютера, мобильного телефона, телевизора, стульев, кои были привнесены в Индию после прихода колонизаторов, да и просто много чего, что было изобретено в век Кали? Давайте будем адекватно подходить к поставленному вопросу, а то у вас получается прям уголовная система Китая - "все что не упоминается в кодексе, все запрещено"...




> И личный пример Шрилы Прабхупады разве не является подтверждением?


Личный пример, остается личным примером, но никак не есть руководство к действию. А слепое подражание и копирование лишает вас критического мышления. 




> И вообще, нож и вилка это мясоедные инструменты.


Овощи тоже предлагаете руками ломать для готовки ?

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Наше движение - проповедническое. Поэтому нужно вести себя настолько аккуратно, чтобы не создавать преданным образ каких-то фриков, которые едят руками коровий навоз  с утра до вечера. У нас и так достаточно странностей, чтобы добавлять лишние. Все хорошо, когда оно соответствует окружению. Если вы на парикраме, и все едят руками - ешьте руками. Если вдруг очутились там, где едят ножом и вилкой - делайте то же. В любом случае ст*о*ит научиться делать естественно и красиво и то и другое

----------


## Анна К.

> Наше движение - проповедническое. Поэтому нужно вести себя настолько аккуратно, чтобы не создавать преданным образ каких-то фриков, которые едят руками коровий навоз  с утра до вечера. У нас и так достаточно странностей, чтобы добавлять лишние. Все хорошо, когда оно соответствует окружению. Если вы на парикраме, и все едят руками - ешьте руками. Если вдруг очутились там, где едят ножом и вилкой - делайте то же. В любом случае ст*о*ит научиться делать естественно и красиво и то и другое


Золотые слова.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Вилки придумали лет двести назад именно для мяса 
> Что интересно за блюда которые можно есть только вилкой -мне такие не известны 
> Вилка это вариант трезубца Шивы -по этому для вайшнавов она неприемлема 
> В Хари Бхакти виласе возможно есть описание правил почитания прасада 
> Есть вилкой и ножом -это очевидно в невежестве и страсти и является оскорблением


Откуда у вас такая информация, что именно для мяса и 200 лет назад??? вилки известны как минимум со времен средневековья, а что касается мяса, то его как раз с древнейших времен ели именно руками))).
И что это за странное весьма оскорбительное отношение к лучшему из преданных-Господу Шиве??? Как будто Он-враг народа( т.е. вайшнавов) и все, что с Ним связано, по определению, дурно, запретно, и.т.д? 
Не думаю, что в вилке и ноже есть что то однозначно плохое. Порой без ножа не обойтись и в случае с прасадом-например, разрезать на части праздничный торт или фрукты. Как тут обойтись одними руками? если нож спокойно используется при приготовлении прасада, то почему нельзя использовать его и в процессе его принятия? не вижу логики. и потом есть руками не всегда гигиенично. не всегда есть возможность вымыть их надлежащим образом до и после еды, особенно если еда жирная, содержит масло и соусы.
а вот что во время еды и тем более вкушения прасада плохих и отвлекающих мыслей быть не должно-это безусловный факт! :smilies: 
Все мысли должны быть сосредоточены только на Кришне, а не на посуде и приборах. Так что наверно, тут каждый сам для себя решает в какой обстановке и чем ему есть.
ложка конечно оптимальный вариант-ей можно есть как жидкую так и твердую пищу.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Откуда у вас такая информация, что именно для мяса и 200 лет назад??? вилки известны как минимум со времен средневековья, а что касается мяса, то его как раз с древнейших времен ели именно руками))).
> И что это за странное весьма оскорбительное отношение к лучшему из преданных-Господу Шиве??? Как будто Он-враг народа( т.е. вайшнавов) и все, что с Ним связано, по определению, дурно, запретно, и.т.д? 
> Не думаю, что в вилке и ноже есть что то однозначно плохое. Порой без ножа не обойтись и в случае с прасадом-например, разрезать на части праздничный торт или фрукты. Как тут обойтись одними руками? если нож спокойно используется при приготовлении прасада, то почему нельзя использовать его и в процессе его принятия? не вижу логики. и потом есть руками не всегда гигиенично. не всегда есть возможность вымыть их надлежащим образом до и после еды, особенно если еда жирная, содержит масло и соусы.
> а вот что во время еды и тем более вкушения прасада плохих и отвлекающих мыслей быть не должно-это безусловный факт!
> Все мысли должны быть сосредоточены только на Кришне, а не на посуде и приборах. Так что наверно, тут каждый сам для себя решает в какой обстановке и чем ему есть.
> ложка конечно оптимальный вариант-ей можно есть как жидкую так и твердую пищу.


А для чего же вилки изобрели --что бы манную кашу есть что ли ? 
200 лет( фильм смотрел ) назад ,где то во Франции стали использовать вилки в Европе
аристократы и то же не для манной каши .
Понятно, что нечто похожее на рогатки или вилы было и намного раньше -но я говорю только про наши современные вилки с 3 зубцами .
Внутри вайшнавы почитают Шиву, но атрибуты -это совсем другое дело .

Прасад никто не готовит --готовят только бхогу -и тут можно не только ножом но и миксером  и блендером пользоваться. 
А вот когда бхога стала уже прасадом -тут уже извините ,надо именно почитать с трепетом и поклонением  -
Потом, разрезать что- то типа торта или яблока это ещё не процесс еды, а только необходимое действие , а вот если Вы непосредственно ножом и вилкой прасадам станете есть -это уже другое действие .
Мне это так все представляется -не более того ,я ни на что не претендую -просто делюсь информацией.

----------


## Геннадий

"каждый сам для себя решает"

Это в любой ситуации так.

Но чтобы что-то решать, надо как минимум иметь знание = выбор. Иначе говоря, надо знать что находится в гуне благости, т.е. является правильным, а что нет. 

Пусть даже не можем по каким-то причинам следовать (в целях проповеди или в цепях обусловлености).

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Может проще спросить на лекции у одного из  махараджей ИСККОН ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нас учат, что прасад неотличен от Кришны. Вкушая прасад, что надо делать - так это на Кришну медитировать, а не воображать, что я, какая-то незначительная джива, могу вилкой навредить прасаду (Кришне). Можно подумать, краем ложки не отламывают кусочки. Можно дальше пойти, ведь кроме вилки, которая просто обеспечивает удобство в случае западного стиля прасада (спагетти например), есть еще жевание и соляная кислота в желудке. Сознание надо возвышать, а не наоборот... Наслаждаться вкусом милости, думая, как Кришна или Господь Чайтанйа вкушает. Есть можно и только одной рукой, как строгие последователи, и ложкой, и вилкой, когда это удобнее. Вот в тексте дальше про виды прасада, про которые можно думать, если хочется поразмыслить, как вкушают прасад. 

Насчет ауры и вилки... это какой должен быть вкус, чтобы думать не о вкусе того, что на вилке, а об ауре... Стыдно должно быть тому, кто так готовит ) 








> ЧЧ Мадхья 14.36
> 
> От одного вида яств, которые принял Господь Джаганнатха, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху испытал полное удовлетворение.
> 
> Комментарий: 
> 
> Следуя примеру Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, вайшнавы должны довольствоваться простым созерцанием разнообразных блюд, предложенных Божеству Джаганнатхи или Радхи-Кришны. У настоящего вайшнава не возникает желания самому насладиться этими блюдами. Напротив, он находит удовлетворение в том, что смотрит, как их предлагают Божеству. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур пишет в «Гурв-аштаке»:
> 
> чатур-видха-шри-бхагават-прасада-
> ...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Прасаду вилкой навредить нельзя -но важно наше отношение к нему 
Лично мне представить вайшнава с вилкой в руке очень сложно -ну разве что во сне
Если есть у кого такие фото -просьба запостить их  сюда

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Прасаду вилкой навредить нельзя -но важно наше отношение к нему 
> Лично мне представить вайшнава с вилкой в руке очень сложно -ну разве что во сне
> Если есть у кого такие фото -просьба запостить их  сюда


Неужели сложно представить?совсем не сложно,если путешестввать по миру.
В итальянском ресторане вегетарианском,как по Вашему преданный ест спагетти?думаете руками?

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Понятно, что нечто похожее на рогатки или вилы было и намного раньше -но я говорю только про наши современные вилки с 3 зубцами .


Вообще то все нормальные вилки с 4 зубцами))) так что аналогия с трезубцем Господа Шивы (который кстати является всецело благим орудием) не совсем уместна.
Ножом осуществляют именно вспомогательные действия, разделить пищу на части/кусочки. непосредственно самим ножом , тем более в домашних условиях никто не ест.
А вообще истинное почитание прасада действительно происходит именно в умонастроении преданного. И замечательная фраза одного христианского святого "чистому все чисто" подходит тут как нельзя кстати. А все эти совершенно не нужные "разборы полетов" ложек и вилок-от лукавого)))

----------


## Кевала даси

> А все эти совершенно не нужные "разборы полетов" ложек и вилок-от лукавого)))


100%!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Его Святейшество Бхактивидья Пурна Свами* 
_Семинар по Вайшнавскому этикету и культуре, 1998_ 


"...Господь Чайтанья  хотел, чтобы  проповедь распространилась по всему миру. И мы видим, что Ачарьи последовали этому наставлению и стали воплощать его самыми изумительными, необычными способами. Каждый по-разному. Нароттама дас Тхакур – через свои песни, Бхактивинода Тхакур стал известен за свой огромный вклад в восстановлении наследия вайшнавской традиции, Бхактисиддхантха Сарасвати Тхакур развил проповедническую систему Гаудия-миссии. А Шрила Прабхупада взял многие его наставления и распространил по всему миру очень необычным способом, сохранив правильное умонастроение и суть Ведической  культуры, несмотря на то, что она была внедрена в другую культуру с другими ценностями и взглядами. Однажды Шрила Прабхупада разговаривал с одним из своих духовных братьев, уехавшим на запад, и он сказал ему: "Когда вы приедете туда, вам придется научиться носить костюм и галстук, есть вилкой и ножом и еще много чему". На что Прабхупада ответил: "Нет, я поеду туда, чтобы научить их носить дхоти и сари и есть руками".  

___________________

Женщина: Как  видим... многие находятся под влиянием местной культуры... В Африке своя африканская кухня, в других странах паста и пицца... Хорошо ли это или все должно быть традиционное?

ОТВЕТ: 

Здесь два момента. Нужно учитывать главный принцип: всегда воспевать мантру Харе Кришна, предлагать бхогу Кришне и принимать остатки пищи от Него. Нужно заниматься какой-нибудь деятельностью ради Кришны. Это главный, центральный принцип. До тех пор, пока ему будут следовать, будет продвижение. Даже если  кто-то танцует в стиле традиционного африканского племени или готовит блюда местной кухни. Пока это будет выполняться в таком умонастроении, вы будете продвигаться. Это не плохо, хотя это скорее можно применить к ситуации, когда вы живете за пределами храма. Потому что за пределами храма вы больше под влиянием своей обусловленной природы и своего окружения. Это вопрос  больше отдельного человека, насколько он способен создать определенные условия. По крайней мере, человек начинает с того, что он знает. И постепенно очищается, предлагая все Кришне. В этом случае, если храм при этом организован совершенным образом, это хорошо.

Это объясняет Сатьябхама... Джагадананда Пандит это объясняет. В начале мы делаем что-то для Кришны. Не необязательно мы выбираем то, что напрямую исходит от Кришны. Мы выбираем то, что нам самим нравится. Например, в начале нам могут нравиться определенные вещи, и мы предлагаем их Кришне. Потому что принцип в том, чтобы предлагать все лучшее Кришне. Для нас пицца и макароны могут быть самой лучшей пищей. В Африке, например, есть много видов бобов, которые считаются лучшей пищей. Т.е. то, что мы считаем лучшим , мы предлагаем Кришне. Таков принцип. Санатана Госвами  упоминал об этом. Кто-то может предлагать божествам лучшее из местной кухни, т.к. все это ценят, все этим восхищаются и думают, что это большое достояние. Эта стадия называется _аропья бхакти_, когда вы навязываете свой взгляд на процесс преданного служения. Если я люблю макароны, значит это самое лучшее. И поэтому я предлагаю их Кришне. И Кришна принимает их - потому что мы делаем попытку сделать что-то приятное для Кришны. Но со временем, когда мы больше очистимся, мы придем к пониманию, что Кришна тоже личность - и теперь я служу Ему. Поэтому надо выяснить, что же Он на самом деле любит есть и это предложить Ему. А не то, что нравится мне.

Стадия, когда вы начинаете придерживаться более традиционного взгляда, наступает позже, и традиционный взгляд означает: то, что любит Кришна. Когда вы говорите «это не практично» или «не будь фанатиком», это значит, что вы больше предпочитаете то, что сами хотите, а не то, к чему привык Кришна. Конечно, Кришна принимает нашу преданность. Поэтому готовите ли вы рис, сабджи или макароны, Он принимает преданность. На этом уровне это не имеет значения. Но если мы углубимся в культуру, мы увидим, что Кришна предпочитает видеть нашу преданность (то, что мы делаем, как мы одеваемся для Него, поем, танцуем) через особые вещи, через особые условия. Потому что Он собрал все лучшее и сделал это культурой". 

Подробнее http://iskcon-transcriptions.com/rus...2%D1%83%D1%80/

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Да, ради проповеди можно пойти на многое .
В качестве отклонения от нормы -да -можно  иногда -в ресторане для гостей .
И то спагетти не протыкают вилкой, а накручивают на нее ,
Подозреваю ,что преданные в Китае все едят палочками .
В качестве отклонения это можно, но это надо сразу так и воспринимать а получается, что это ОТКЛОНЕНИЕ многими уже воспринимается как норма и они даже готовы ее отстаивать -что не есть хорошо .
Вот еще вариант --шампур -чапати нанизать на него и есть -например в Грузии

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Однажды Шрила Прабхупада разговаривал с одним из своих духовных братьев, уехавшим на запад, и он сказал ему: "Когда вы приедете туда, вам придется научиться носить костюм и галстук, есть вилкой и ножом и еще много чему". На что Прабхупада ответил: "Нет, я поеду туда, чтобы научить их носить дхоти и сари и есть руками".


Цитаты всегда следует рассматривать в контексте ситуации, в связи с которой они были сказаны. В данном случае Шрила Прабхупада имел в виду, что он не собирается ради более успешного распространения учения слепо перенимать все западные обычаи и стиль. Но в то же время тут нет никаких запретов на ложки-вилки или даже намеков, что всем его последователям надо в обязательном порядке отказываться от галстуков и костюмов и отныне ходить везде исключительно в сари и дхоти. Так мы и до дресс-кода в Храме дойдем. Пришел не в дхоти, а в штанах-разворот))) Нет тилаки-на выход или принудительная «проштамповка»)))
Кстати если доводить внешнее почитание прасада до крайности, то и раздача его в пластиковых тарелках является оскорблением, поскольку пластик является синтетическим и соответственно нечистым материалом. А прасад неотличен от Кришны. Тогда уж надо использовать бумажные тарелки, которые хоть являются экологически чистыми. Или листья, как в Индии))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Контекст цитаты Прабхупады также в ответе Махараджа, который я привела выше, и по ссылке. 

Есть главный принцип  - делать все ради Кришны. Следование ему означает, что преданный будет продвигаться. Переход на более высокий уровень служения, когда свои предпочтения уходят и на первый план выходят предпочтения Кришны, которые точно описаны в шастрах - это уже личное дело. Это высокий уровень служения.  Поэтому этого никто строго и не требует. Любовь к Богу - дело добровольное, и об отпадении от нормы в этом случае попросту неэтично говорить. А как говорить - этому надо учиться у Вайшнавов.

Гуру и показывает в семинаре по этикету и культуре, как именно надо проповедовать, когда встречаются реалии разных культур, западной и духовной. Он рассказывает о разных уровнях служения, разъясняет смысл реалий духовной культуры - и позволяет делать выбор самим.  




> _Бхактивидья Пурна Свами :_ 
> 
> "Если преданные очень вдохновлены, они со своим каким-то пониманием выполняют служение каким-то особым образом, они всегда в экстазе, они думают о Кришне и воспевают - Кришна принимает это. 
> 
> Но если они думают: "Вот так лучше танцевать" - тогда это становится проблемой. 
> 
> Я имею в виду, если кто-то думает: "Только я знаю, как приготовить эти макароны. Я приготовлю их. Я предлагаю их Кришне" - тогда все в порядке. Но если мы думаем: "Макароны лучше, чем рис, сабджи и все остальное" - тогда это проблема. 
> 
> Потому что мы начинаем принимать культуру более низкого порядка и привязываемся к ней. Что мы делаем - к этому мы и привязываемся. Поэтому можно упасть даже  с уровня _аропья-бхакти_. Это даже не _бхакти_ - просто _аропья_. Потому что вместо Кришны я выбираю что-то другое и совсем не понимаю, что делаю - не достаточно зрел, чтобы понять. Сам Кришна выбрал рис и сабджи. Мне надо просто понять принцип, что не рис и сабджи важны, а наша предложенная с любовью преданность - и я беру то, что хочу предложить и предлагаю Кришне. 
> ...

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

Т.е. из всего, что было сказано выше, я могу сделать вывод, что использование ТОЛЬКО ложки в процессе потребления пищи, есть лишь убеждения одного конкретно взятого человека или (боюсь ошибиться в названии) настоятеля храма / прихода вайшнавов в который ходит брат? И нет никаких упоминаний ни в Ведах, ни в Шастрах, ни где бы то ни было еще, о том, что пользоваться вилкой и ножом в процессе еды нельзя?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В шастрах упоминания нет, действительно. Но есть культурная традиция, которая передается от учителя к ученику. Поэтому в храмах вилками не едят (да и спагетти не готовят), это не особенность конкретного храма, в вайшнавской культуре всюду так. 

Я бы сделала такой вывод, что превыше всего - любовь. Он же брат вам. Если у него такой период, что он впитывает культуру Вайшнавов в служении Кришне, всему строго следует и особо вам ничего не разъясняет при этом - вы уж не придирайтесь, это такая мелочь... По правде говоря, я вообще до этого не задумывалась о такой особенности наших храмов. И хуже ваш брат не станет от общения с вайшнавами - станет лучше. Он наверное молодой человек, не женат? Вот женится, и если захочет жена вдруг спагетти приготовить - будет и вилкой пользоваться, не переживайте ) Этот момент насчет вредности вилки бывает и у людей, совсем далеких от вайшнавизма, даже не вегетарианцев, мне такое встречалось. Что-то наверное в этом есть, если совсем разные люди так думают. 

И в наших ресторанах, если закажете спагетти - естественно подадут и вилку, и соевый соус, хотя его тоже нет в традиционной кухне. 

В настоящей же кухне Кришны многое делается сразу кусочками и штучно - так что просто и нет необходимости в вилке, и еду действительно приятно брать прямо руками или захватывать кусочками тонких хлебных лепешек. Так для пищеварения полезнее, потому что так больше информации о типе пищи поступает в мозг сразу, даже еще до того как еда в рот попала.

----------


## Кевала даси

А где вообще Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что индийская культура лучше: славянской, романской, англо-сакской, германской, китайской, японской, африканской, индейской (Америки), арабской и т.д. культур? Кто может привести точные цитаты?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вайшнавы следуют не индийской культуре, а культуре Голоки Вриндавана.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Знаете, что такое Го-лока? Высшая обитель духовного мира, планета коров.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Т.е. из всего, что было сказано выше, я могу сделать вывод, что использование ТОЛЬКО ложки в процессе потребления пищи, есть лишь убеждения одного конкретно взятого человека или (боюсь ошибиться в названии) настоятеля храма / прихода вайшнавов в который ходит брат? И нет никаких упоминаний ни в Ведах, ни в Шастрах, ни где бы то ни было еще, о том, что пользоваться вилкой и ножом в процессе еды нельзя?


Совершенно верно.
В шастрах действительно приводится перечень того, что нравится Господу Кришне, НО нигде не сказано, что этот перечень исчерпывающий. Если Кришна говорит предлагать Ему цветок, лист или воду, это вовсе не значит, что мы должны только это и предлагать, отказавшись от всего прочего. В прошлые годы вон и Ратха-ятру на санках проводили и кто скажет что Божествам не понравилось!А ведь строго говоря, это не по шастрам и не по традиции.
Верю, что в храмах вилок скорее всего не подают. Кстати возможно у индусов вилка как раз ассоциируется с европейской, т.е чуждой, колониальной цивилизацией, вот они ее и не особо воспринимают.

----------


## Кевала даси

> Вайшнавы следуют не индийской культуре, а культуре Голоки Вриндавана.


Культуре Голоки Вриндавана могут следовать только дживы, находящиеся на том высоком уровне.



> Знаете, что такое Го-лока? Высшая обитель духовного мира, планета коров.


Вообще-то не стоит туда вот так запросто заглядывать, а то могут быть проблемы в духовной жизни.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Культуре Голоки Вриндавана могут следовать только дживы, находящиеся на том высоком уровне.


То есть Вайшнавы - я так и написала. А те, кто следуют по их стопам, учатся следовать культуре Голоки. Этому семинар и посвящен, если бы вы по ссылке прошли, то легко бы в этом убедились. 





> Вообще-то не стоит туда вот так запросто заглядывать, а то могут быть проблемы в духовной жизни.


Милостью Шрилы Прабхупады, открывшего миру окна в духовный мир, - что-то не наблюдается проблем в духовной жизни у тех, кто его книги читает (в которых про Голоку Вриндавану и рассказано) и при этом Вайшнавскому этикету следует.  Наоборот, счастье. 

А вы ждали, что вам цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады будут приводить, что надо следовать индийской культуре, потому что она лучше других национальных? Шрила Прабхупада учит - мы не индийцы, американцы или русские, мы вечные души, наш дом - духовный мир.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> И хуже ваш брат не станет от общения с вайшнавами - станет лучше.


Этот вопрос мы оставим для другой ветки, ибо тут я смею не согласиться...




> Он наверное молодой человек, не женат? Вот женится, и если захочет жена вдруг спагетти приготовить - будет и вилкой пользоваться, не переживайте 
> 
> И в наших ресторанах, если закажете спагетти - естественно подадут и вилку, и соевый соус, хотя его тоже нет в традиционной кухне.


Не женат, но готовится... И они уже с женой будущей едят только ложками и даже в кафе просят заменить вилку/нож на ложку. Сие было не далее как 16 марта, когда мы были семьей в кафе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Этот вопрос мы оставим для другой ветки, ибо тут я смею не согласиться...


Да, это отдельная тема, почему начинающие преданные могут испытывать трудности с родственниками, когда присоединяются к движению. Часто надо смотреть в целом, есть ли вообще доверительные отношения в семье и зачастую это никак с сознанием Кришны не связано. А бывает, что действительно новенькие наши преданные без нужды беспокоят родственников. Для помощи таким ситуациям на форуме есть раздел семейных консультаций.  






> Не женат, но готовится... И они уже с женой будущей едят только ложками и даже в кафе просят заменить вилку/нож на ложку. Сие было не далее как 16 марта, когда мы были семьей в кафе.


И вам было за них стыдно, или что? ) будто вы не знаете молодежь. И потом, им-то вдвоем хорошо? Семьи, которые объединены одной идеей - весьма и весьма крепкие. То есть за будущую семью можно порадоваться. А из-за разницы в культурах новой семьи вашего брата и вашей общей большой семьи - надо как-то договариваться... но уверяю вас, что не все так плохо, как вам кажется. Просто надо быть всем мудрыми, всем идти на компромиссы, какие-то уступки. Главное любить и уважать выбор друг друга. 

Другие люди переживают, что у них младшие члены семьи алкоголики и наркоманы - а вы о чем? что они в "высокое общество" не вписываются и сами устанавливают правила. А кто-то в цепях ходит или еще что. А у вас - вилкой не едят... вот велика беда.  По-моему, это просто возрастной протест - потому что вам здесь многие написали, что без проблем вилкой пользуются, и дома, и в гостях. И я тоже, кстати. 

Жаль, что вам брат толком ничего не рассказывает, и вы естественно испытываете  беспокойства, видя перемены в поведении и наверное думаете, что он потерял "критическое мышление" или как обычно думают, "попал в секту". Поэтому вы обратились на форум за объяснениями... Хотя казалось бы, чего проще, все-таки выспросить брата - в кафе вместе ходите, то есть нормально должны бы общаться...

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> И вам было за них стыдно, или что?


Мне не понятно изменение поведения, а когда мне не понятно - я пытаюсь разобраться. А поскольку брат сам дал ссылку на сей сайт и форум в частности, как на источник, где можно найти "правильную" с его слов информацию, что б я не шарохался по всей Сети, ища ответы на вопросы, то было логичным затеять разговор именно здесь.




> Жаль, что вам брат толком ничего не рассказывает, и вы естественно испытываете  беспокойства, видя перемены в поведении и наверное думаете, что он потерял "критическое мышление" или как обычно думают, "попал в секту". Поэтому вы обратились на форум за объяснениями... Хотя казалось бы, чего проще, все-таки выспросить брата - в кафе вместе ходите, то есть нормально должны бы общаться...


Думаю, теперь есть повод поговорить более углубленно с ним, сославшись, что на его "правильном" сайте, был дан ответ о непротивлении использования вилки/ножа в процессе еды.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

То есть мы не оправдали надежд вашего брата ) 

Спасибо вам, что терпеливо стараетесь разобраться во всем диапазоне ответов. Кажется, что у вас в семье как раз-таки хорошие доверительные отношения. Редко когда встретишь здесь кого-то, кто бы интересовался, чем же семье "грозит" новое увлечение родных. Гораздо чаще люди на себе сфокусированы и особо не пытаются понять. Кто-то и спустя годы и годы мясо и выпивку предлагает при встрече "в шутку", а кто-то выбор родных вполне уважает и от всей души приглашает на вегетарианский стол без алкоголя. В общем, разумный подход вашего брата и ваш (обратиться за разрешением спора к обществу преданных) - хороший пример для остальных.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Почему же нет противления ножам и вилкам --наоборот есть четкое их неприятие 
И только кое где иногда в ресторанах для проповеди позволяется 
У меня вот такое впечатление от этой темы осталось и вообще

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему же нет противления ножам и вилкам --наоборот есть четкое их неприятие 
> И *только кое где иногда в ресторанах* для проповеди позволяется


Кем позволяется, мне интересно, если это личный выбор души. 
И при чем здесь проповедь (что-то направленное на внешний мир)

Вы просили мнение гуру - вам дали. 
Почему вы продолжаете повторять что-то свое, даже видя мнение одного из самых наших традиционных гуру, директора гурукулы Майапура.  
Что Бхактивидья Пурна Свами говорит про спагетти - правильно их готовить Кришне или нет (и следовательно, можно ли есть вилкой) и какое умонастроение правильное, а какое нет? 
Где гуру говорит, что можно "только кое-где иногда в ресторанах" ? 
Он совершенно по-другому эту тему рассматривает, с точки зрения личного духовного роста.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Почему же нет противления ножам и вилкам --наоборот есть четкое их неприятие 
> И только кое где иногда в ресторанах для проповеди позволяется 
> У меня вот такое впечатление от этой темы осталось и вообще


Уважаемый Валерий, чем подтверждается ваше высказывание? Кем определено четкое неприятие? Вами? Дайте мне ссылку на прямой запрет или упоминание об этом и я соглашусь с Вами. А пока, это пустой треп и останусь при своем...

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> То есть мы не оправдали надежд вашего брата ) 
> 
> Спасибо вам, что терпеливо стараетесь разобраться во всем диапазоне ответов. Кажется, что у вас в семье как раз-таки хорошие доверительные отношения. Редко когда встретишь здесь кого-то, кто бы интересовался, чем же семье "грозит" новое увлечение родных. Гораздо чаще люди на себе сфокусированы и особо не пытаются понять. Кто-то и спустя годы и годы мясо и выпивку предлагает при встрече "в шутку", а кто-то выбор родных вполне уважает и от всей души приглашает на вегетарианский стол без алкоголя. В общем, разумный подход вашего брата и ваш (обратиться за разрешением спора к обществу преданных) - хороший пример для остальных.


Ложки/вилки, это просто повод начать флудить здесь... Так-то у меня вопросов относительно всей школы кришнаизма куда больше. Вся Бхагавад забита закладками, пометками и вопросами. Но на них пока никто ответить так и не смог. Но если я начну их поднимать тут на форуме, меня просто забанят, так что я ищу просто человека, с кем можно поговорить лично.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> для проповеди позволяется


Не знаю, что вы называете "проповедью", но родные люди не ждут от нас никакой "проповеди". А ждут добрых семейных отношений, соблюдения каких-то семейных традиций, дорогих всем членам семьи. И просто не надо ломать нормальные отношения с родственниками ценой не понятных им имитаций высокого духовного уровня. Сам по себе отказ от вилки не является показателем какого-то духовного уровня. Гораздо важнее поддерживать хорошие отношения с родными - увы, но зачастую это понимание только с возрастом приходит. Например, я видела фото Мукунды Госвами 2-3 года назад  - он, одев стильное черное пальто, выглядя как истинный аристократ, играл на рояле в доме для своей мамы и тети. И что, кому от этого плохо стало? Разве это "проповедь"? Это просто добрые семейные традиции.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Бхактивидья Пурна Свами ничего ни про какие вилки и ножи не упоминает .
Это уже кто то сделал спекулятивный вывод .
Скорее он против этого исходя из всего контекста --он говорит о постепенном очищении сознания и о том. что в конечном счете мы должны предлагать не местную кухню, а то что Кришна любит .
И вообще он говорил о том, что происходит за пределами храмов -а там и не такое может быть .
Потом, тут говорилось о культуре Голоки - так разве там едят вилками ? 
Неприятие в том, что абсолютное большинство вилками не пользуется, хотя могли бы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> если я начну их поднимать тут на форуме, меня просто забанят, так что я ищу просто человека, с кем можно поговорить лично.


Банят когда споры, переходы на личности и бардак начинается. А вам просто разговор с давно практикующим опытным человеком нужен.  Попробуйте в личных разделах проповедников, где не будет отвлечений на лишних людей, там писать могут только начавший тему и отвечающий. И против личной переписки там не будут, при вашем желании. По-моему, вы интеллигентно пытаетесь разобраться. Гиту изучаете, вопросы у вас сложные заготовлены, и брат преданный. Поизучайте там, чьи ответы вас более устраивают внутренне, кого выбрать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в конечном счете мы должны предлагать не местную кухню, а то что Кришна любит .


Вы абсолютно не учитываете то, что здесь идет разговор не между преданными, а с человеком, который просто пытается понять своего брата. Ваши духовные воззвания здесь сейчас никому не нужны. И мне не надо повторять то, что Махарадж сказал - потому что это я его слова и выбрала и поставила ) 
Это до такой степени не понятно? )

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Вы выбрали слова махараджа -но не удачно --они как раз против Вашей позиции 
Если нет ,то процитируйте где он говорит ,что в храмах надо есть вилками и ножами .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

С чего вы взяли, что вообще понимаете мою позицию? 
Я привела слова Махараджа, потому что это и есть моя позиция.
Разве речь в теме о том, чем надо есть в храмах? 
Вы до сих пор даже не в теме, и при этом что-то рассуждаете о том, удачно или нет я выбрала слова гуру. Это тема человека, не понимающего своего брата. 
А до наших храмов родным нашим дела нет. Им важно, как мы с ними и в обществе общаемся, как практика сознания Кришны повлияет на будущее их и их родных в социуме, вот и все.

Рекомендую вам не думать, что вы опытнее и разумнее инициированных преданных.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Тема определяется первым сообщением -- там был вопрос -Почему вайшнавы не едят ножами и вилками -----общий вопрос про вайшнавскую культуру 

а вовсе не про брата и их личные отношения

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Тема определяется первым сообщением 
> а вовсе не про брата и их личные отношения


Так только имперсоналисты, не видящие людей за сообщениями, думают.
То, на что вы отвечаете - можно за 5 секунд в сети найти.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Не найти даже и за 6 сек .
На простой вопрос и надо было просто ответить ,что я и сделал. 
Но тут развели целую вилософию .

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Банят когда споры, переходы на личности и бардак начинается. А вам просто разговор с давно практикующим опытным человеком нужен.  Попробуйте в личных разделах проповедников, где не будет отвлечений на лишних людей, там писать могут только начавший тему и отвечающий. И против личной переписки там не будут, при вашем желании. По-моему, вы интеллигентно пытаетесь разобраться. Гиту изучаете, вопросы у вас сложные заготовлены, и брат преданный. Поизучайте там, чьи ответы вас более устраивают внутренне, кого выбрать.


Так то по большому счету, меня вообще с трудом устраивают внутренне все ответы на данном ресурсе... Я просто нахожу из них наиболее объективные, не основанные на личных домыслах и предположениях и останавливаюсь на них. Опять же стучать по клавишам, чтобы написать длинный текст или доказывая свою позицию, это для меня уже дюже напряжно, я из этого лет 7 назад вырос; мне проще устно говорить с человеком. Но как выяснилось, все кто мало мальски разбирается в тех вопросах, что я хочу уточнить, заняты каждые выходные на праздничных мероприятиях и недосягаемы для встреч. В будни я сам не могу, ибо работаю.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Не найти даже и за 6 сек .
> На простой вопрос и надо было просто ответить ,что я и сделал. 
> Но тут развели целую вилософию .


При всем уважении, Валерий, Вы не дали простого ответа, ибо он основан только лишь на Ваших, сугубо субъективных взглядах. Я еще раз Вам повторю - если Вы приведете мне ссылку, цитату, выдержку на прямой запрет, упоминание такого запрета в беседе или лекции, или еще какой-либо объективный аргумент, я соглашусь с Вами и более не буду отнимать времени у народа. Но пока Вы, как отдельная личность, настаиваете на своей правоте, как истине в последней инстанции, я буду так же непреклонен, в своей убеждении.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Не настаиваю ---что бы возник запрет нужен повод --а его просто не было 
Все ели или руками или ложками
Может и есть некое замечание одного из Махараджей  про вилки ,но это вопрос к знатокам .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если те, кому вы доверили бы ответить на вопросы, так заняты, наверное это инициирующий гуру и старшие Вайшнавы. Конечно, странно, что ваши вопросы вам пока никто не смог пояснить, потому что в большинстве случаев вопросы у всех почти одинаковые. Если вас что-то в ответах здесь не устраивало - так надо допускать еще, что уровень ответа зависит от уровня спрашивающего - в точности как уровень лекции зависит от уровня слушателей. Если разговор предпочтительнее переписки - в разделе Вопросы-Ответы есть и скайпы. 

Как правило, мы ждем не только ответов, а чтобы отнеслись личностно и уделили столько времени, сколько нам хотелось бы. Либо надо быть готовым ждать такого благоприятного стечения обстоятельств в храме, либо тем временем все-таки обратиться к квалифицированным Вайшнавам здесь, кто готовы уделять на ответы столько времени, сколько нужно.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

Мысль переписать все настораживающие моменты из книги в один файл с вопросами, у меня была давно, но все руки не доходили. Хорошо, я задамся целью и все выпишу, сформулирую. отредактирую в максимально компактный вид для интернет беседы, но у меня всяко остаются дикие сомнения в объективности ответов. 

К слову сказать, если вы из столицы и у вас есть в знакомых кто-то, кто готов ответить на мои вопросы лично и уделить мне время в выходные дни, я готов к встрече.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не из столицы. Если вам нужна встреча в реале,хорошо бы это в отдельную тему и в раздел "Сознание Кришны в Москве", м.б. дав сюда ссылку, чтобы не повторяться. Сюда мало кто заходит, там возможно скорее москвичи посоветуют. А что вы называете объективностью ответов? Можно написать, что хотелось бы пообщаться с кем-то из серьезных преданных, в возрасте ок. 50-55 лет, успешно практикующим ок. 20-30 лет. Насколько я поняла, брату вашему ок. 20, вы постарше лет на десять. При таких условиях этот человек будет вам как отец, прошедший через разные этапы духовной жизни и объективно способный ответить на любые вопросы.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> раздел "Сознание Кришны в Москве"


Скиньте ссылку, а то чет не смог найти ветку..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скиньте ссылку, а то чет не смог найти ветку..


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=43

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

См. на главной странице форума:  форум разделен на несколько крупных подфорумов, после "Вопросов-Ответов" - большой московский подфорум с несколькими своими подфорумами.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Культуре Голоки Вриндавана могут следовать только дживы, находящиеся на том высоком уровне.
> Вообще-то не стоит туда вот так запросто заглядывать, а то могут быть проблемы в духовной жизни.


Да туда так просто и не заглянешь :smilies: ))даже при всем желании...)))

----------


## Кевала даси

> Да туда так просто и не заглянешь))даже при всем желании...)))


Может реально заглянуть и вправду тяжело, но поспекулировать об этом некоторые любят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> когда мы были семьей в кафе.


Фото со свадьбы преданных в Австралии, и пожалуйста, без проблем по западным стандартам : 



Вся свадьба https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/family-united/ 

и письмо молодоженам от Духовного Учителя https://traveling-monk.appspot.com/l...than-you-take/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может реально заглянуть и вправду тяжело, но поспекулировать об этом некоторые любят.


А некоторым благодаря милости Прабхупады и Ачарьев и заглянуть легко, и спекулировать не любят - зачем? когда и Голока описана, и Кришна-катха по книгам рекомендована.

----------


## Vladimir199

а индийцы едят руками. но у них карма хорошая. нет блоков в уме о какой-то смертельной нечистоте и брезгливости к этому процессу.
да и руки ловкими должны быть. у меня ни пальцы собрать не могут. и все валится мимо рта. какая карма такой и организм . нелепый.
а индийцы и танцуют здорово. наши неповоротливые люди так не умеют.

----------

